# The Weather Channel



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/09/media/weather-channel-sam-champion/index.html

Like I care.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The nice thing about Comcast, (in our area) is that channel 101 is all weather no commercials, and they're right about 50% of the time


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

It'd be great if the other cable channels would revert back to the types of programs they used to show too. TLC, Discovery, A&E, etc... All "the learning channel" teaches now is how to be a complete %&#(% drain on society; and turns the viewers limited brains to mush.


----------

